# : : : Looking at a Move to Kamloops. Advice Appreciated!! : : :



## mcfly1973 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi Guys,

My wife and I are considering a move from Vancouver to Kamloops. 
We have an 18 month old little boy and are looking to move out of the city to a quieter pace of life in a nice part of BC. 

My wife is a stay at home Mom and the cost of living here in Vancouver is killing us. We are currently living in a 1 bedroom downtown apartment and paying $1400 per month for the privilege. It was ok when it was just the two of us and none of the responsibilities of parenthood!

We’re really not interested in moving to the burbs only having to pay the additional costs in commuting to the city. The cost of Child care here would literally eat up one of our wages each month, so we are trying to make it work... Unfortunately things are getting more and more difficult for us financially and we don’t have any family here. My wife is from Newfoundland and I’m a British Expat.
I work as an Account Services Representative in the city, but the wage isn’t the greatest. Back in the UK I worked in Vehicle Insurance for a number of years.

We just wondered if the move to Kamloops would be worth it for us as a family and would allow us to give our Son a better way of life? 
What are the employment opportunities like there? Cost of living? Child Care etc?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated as we feel like we are just treading water here in Vancouver and just want to improve our future and that of our Son.

Thanks


----------

